# FS: Cannondale MT 3000



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

For Sale: 90s era Cannondale MT3000 Mountain Tandem. Everything works, nothing broken.

Top Tube F/R: 22"/27" center to center. Seat tubes: 19.5"/16.5" center to top. Essentially a Large up front and a Medium in the back for the era.

Original Cannondale components for cockpit.

Terry saddles with suspension seatpost for stoker.

Magura hydraulic rim brakes.

DT Hugo rear hub.

Sun Rhino rims.

2x8 shifting gripshift.

Headshock triple clamp downhill fork.

Pedals optional I have some old SPDs I will throw in if you want them.

Includes extra parts:
Spare fork. 
Spare brake set and levers
Spare small parts.

Manuals for everything.

I will not ship this. Pick up only in Prescott AZ. Cash on pick up or PayPal.

Email: enelnelson At yahoo dot com
Forum PM will have a slower response.


















































































https://forums.mtbr.com/classifieds/cannondale-mt-3000-tandem-$650-1109955.html


----------

